# Autosol Metal Polish vs. Ipod Classic.



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

It is a small cleaning the back cover of my iPod Classic 160 GB.

*Products used:*

*- MF towel
- Autosol Metal Polish
- Lake Country CCS Foam Anti-Static Network Detailing Pad*

There is an overall improvement but a considerable recovery of the state of the back cover.

Greetings and thanks for looking.



































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, bored by any chance lol


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Tony!!!

Excellent!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm, hadn't thought of this but my ipod looks much the sames as yours did !


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks much better now


----------



## Japz (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn you, detailers.
Cannot see your movements

lol

Great job...

Question:
I have polished some old aluminum wheels... And it have some holograms, probably caused by another polishing process...

It can be solved with autosol?


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

some very nice 50/50's there :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, excellent work!!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome sauce! Need to try this on my dads later!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Never tought it could be used on a iPod ! I have some Autosol on hand , might give it a shot on the iPad .


----------



## conejero (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice work!!.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

you beat me to it, I have been planning on doing this for a while on my ipod


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments and for looking !

:thumb:


----------

